# keyless entry problem



## 04MAXIMALIMITED (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everyone I have a 04 limited edition maxima and my keyless entry has been acting up. When i push the lock button the horn does not beep and all the doors lock except the driver door. The lights flash and and all but the same applies to when I try to lock the doors. What could be the problem? any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

What happens when you try to lock/unlock the doors manually?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have more than one remote? if so, is it doing the same thing on the second one? The master switch could be acting up if both remotes show the same symptoms. You could also try reprogramming the keyfobs - might be worth a shot.


----------

